# Mercury Relays



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Do they use mercury in newer mercury relays or is it something else ? I have need to dispose of some and I know that that there are some issues with mercury. 

Thanks LC


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I think there's still mercury in them. They still sell them. It's supposedly safely encapsulated but I wouldn't want to deal with the cleanup if one got blown up somehow. I have heard stories where they found old mercury thermometers in storage in a medical facility and dropped them, and it was a full toxic waste cleanup emergency, shut down the facility  

For proper disposal, check this out: 

http://relays-unlimited.com/about-o...andling-and-disposal-of-mercury-wetted-relays

https://www.epa.gov/mercury/storing-transporting-and-disposing-mercury-your-home

http://earth911.com/recycling-guide/how-to-recycle-items-containing-mercury/ 

You could pack and ship them for your customer, and even bill them for it, but I'd probably just hand them to them and give them written notification that they contain mercury and need special remediation. Let them read up and do it themselves or have an environmental company pick them up and deal with them. It's a longshot but the liability would be awful if anything happened.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

It's still mercury. Contact whoever does your universal waste disposal, that's how I've gotten rid of them in the past.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Have the relays failed or are no longer needed? If it is a high heat application the replacement mechanical switches have a high failure rate with the ones I have messed with. I would leave them in place as long as possible.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for everybody's input

LC


----------

